# Honda engine into MK2 chassis



## ShaggysGTI (May 15, 2009)

So I'm throwing the idea around and more and more it seems like a good idea. The car currently in question is an 87 GTI with a 2l 16v. I have a g60 waiting to be made into a 16vg60, but the idea of putting a b18 or b20 is tempting. The local market is flooded with good honda parts, and for good prices. Just about everything would be fairly easy to make, or make work, but just a couple concerns. I'm sure many have attempted this, but does anyone have any pictures? Particularly of mounts, or axles. Actually, if you have any pictures of odd swaps in Volkswagens, they could be helpful. Please, no hating. I know this is blasphemy, but its my car, and the big picture for me is in the process of making this work. I have another 87 1.8l 16v that will probably just get the supercharger instead. Anyone interested in throwing ideas around and helping out?
Shags


----------



## CorrieG60 (Jan 18, 2004)

Already been done, and in a way I would say: me like... (even though it is an japanese engine, but they're build to last...)
http://vagdrivers.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=8432&st=0

happy reading!


----------



## ShaggysGTI (May 15, 2009)

That's extremely helpful, thanks! I dabbled in the Honda crowd in the past, and my shining achievement was a 93 Si hatch, with a H23A from the Euro Accord Type R. Very fast, lots of fun. I have owned 9 Civic hatchbacks in total. Something about the hatchback really pulls me in, and I like the european style of my mk2. I'm kinda knowledgable in the Honda game, so wiring for this swap doesn't scare me... Thanks again!


----------



## TDiPusher19t (Feb 19, 2007)

go for it...:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:im planning a similar swap....i want everyones head on here to spin off their shoulders and blow up...


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

first off...don't do it, but if you are...at least put a k series in it. you can get b series power and probably more torque with a 20/20 and very little custom parts.


----------



## TDiPusher19t (Feb 19, 2007)

:banghead:


----------



## TDiPusher19t (Feb 19, 2007)

just for that im getting a gsr stroker tonight.......


----------



## ShaggysGTI (May 15, 2009)

well thats the reason im thinking of doing a b-series, to keep costs down. A h-series tempts me because I know a lot about them, and the cost is extremely low, and it has a cable actuated transmission. but everyone has a b-series, and parts for them...


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

if you want to get into a pissing match...i'm not going to do it. i'm going to make my point and that's all. if price is a factor, a 20/20 or something like that is cheap to build and with a few tweaks makes decent power. like more than a stock b16 and about the same as a b18 with more torque. you can rule out the b18c5 because of price. i understand you can build hybrids like ls/vtec and b20vtec but it would still be same price as 20/20 if not more. then you have to factor in all the fab work and all the nickel and dime stuff like custom axles and such. by the time you are done, its not worth it unless having some frankenstien of a car just for the sake of having it is worth the extra cost and effort. if you want a honda because it is cheap to build, then buy a honda car and bolt in the honda motor. if you like vw bodies, then for god sake just build a mild vw motor and enjoy. my head will not explode from a purist standpoint, i just cant justify all the extra work if you aren't really gaining much. then you have to look at maintenance parts. break an axle? well you can't just run to the local parts store and pick one up. its completely custom. if you aren't looking to go all out, there is no point in a honda swap. if you want the car to run mid 13 1/4 mile, handle good, get decent mileage, and be reliable, a mild 20/20 will do that with ease. just my opinion.


----------



## TDiPusher19t (Feb 19, 2007)

sooo..youre basically telling after sourcing a 20v head and turning into a 20/20 swap ill make power like a stock honda motor???? sounds great...:thumbup:


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

yup. stock b16 is 160hp. a cammed 16v with megasquirt will do that with ease, and have more torque. and the best part is...its already in the car:screwy: 

here is a *stock* 16v tuned on megasquirt 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...asquirt-stock-2.0-16v-Dyno&highlight=16v+dyno 

here is a stock b16 

http://asia.vtec.net/beystock/Civic/art5/index.html 

you can see with cams and megasquirt, a much simpler project than a honda swap, just a regular 16v will surpass a b16 with ease and rival a b18. thats not even considering building a hybrid vw. big port 20v heads aren't hard to come by. there is one for sale right now on car part for $250. couple that to a free-$50 aba and a $200 rebuild kit and all you would have left is a set of custom pistons and cams to have a strong 20/20 that bolts right in. whats a b16 swap go for ~$1500? that doesn't include custom axles and such. it would probably be around the same cost to do either but i would rather have something that bolts in with factory parts for ease of install and maintenance.


----------



## TDiPusher19t (Feb 19, 2007)

ok guy.....we have people like you on here all the time hyping up these dumb ass vw motors...they arent as efficient as any honda b series....b16 still makes more power per liter than any motor vw makes....listen to what you are saying i have to build a hybrid just to make a negligible amount of torque over a stock honda motor...:screwy: to u....there is also a stock b16 that makes 185hp(ctr) so what then..do i need nitrous on my 16v to make up the difference? seriously think about what you are saying....as a matter of fact actually build something....because ive built a bunch vw motors and they tend to not want to break 160 without some ridiculous amount of work done...ppl on here have a hard time making close to 200whp in their n/a vr6 builds  ...my brother threw together an ls/vtech stroker and made 198whp....all stock parts...ive seen so many build threads on here with ppl trying to figure out how to make less than that with a lot more work....im vw lover through and through but im not blind to facts...vw does not make heads that flow better than honda heads im not including d series heads...vw motors only really seem to come alive on some kind of forced induction (excluding race motors) other than those it seems you pour money in for a mediocre result...trust me ive worked on just about every vw....i have the resources and skills to swap any motor into any car i want...so that maybe what makes honda swaps more enticing to me...who knows...but hey u keep dumping money into n/a vws...and ill keep building cool sh!t : ill post pics when i start my swap.


----------



## TDiPusher19t (Feb 19, 2007)

oh and heres what i built and now drive so u dont i have slow car that i dont know how to make fast and look like im trying to find an easy way out.. 






enjoy....


----------



## Fireblade RX-7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Let's say for arguements sake I have a Scirocco that I want to turn into a reliable (but fast) normally aspirated car that I can do whatever with. Let's say that I also don't wish to deal with the normal BS associated with having an Iron block VW motor that strains to make 180hp and turn anything greater than 7,000rpm. In real life I own an RX7 that I have completely gone through mechanically, and done a great deal of chassis fabrication by myself in order to have a car that acts the way I'd like it to. So it's not a big problem for me to make engine mounts/custom axles, etc. do do what I need to do. 

To make the car do what I want to to do with a VW engine would require that I build a Frankenstein VW engine out of expensive parts, and it would still not make enough power, rev high enough, or be reliable enough to keep me from wanting a Honda power plant instead. To put any given Honda engine in said old VW, I would have to make engine mounts (easy) and custom axles (also doable) The shift mechanism is also easy to figure out as long as Honda parts are used. Keep in mind, for any A1 chassis VW it would be the same work to put in a newer VW drivetrain anyway, only you'd have to build the engine just to keep up with a stock honda engine. Why would I ever consider spending so much time and money building a normally aspirated VW just to make 200-something When I could easily swap in a Honda engine and do the job better? It's hard to hate something that makes power in such a smooth and reliable manner.


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

http://www.cylinderheadtech.com/flownumbers.pdf 

please show me where a b series head drastically outflows a big port 20v. vw 20v has been known to flow around 300cfm in race ported form. also keep in mind the 20v was measured at only .380 lift where the honda was measured at .450. i would like to see the flow of the 20v at .450. also keep in mind you can bolt an fsi head the best vw head to date to any vw block. you cant even compare a 12v vr6 everyone knows that head doesn't flow. everyone just assumes hondas are better and don't even think outside the box and give stuff a try. vw engines can make power its just there aren't as many people trying to compared to honda. there are a lot of breakthrough waiting to happen for the people that are experimenting and pushing the limits which is probably about 20 people compared to about 2000 for honda. i mean nate romero was running right with the hondas all motor 20/20 back in '03 with a lot less r+d time. vw is about 10 years behind honda in r+d advancement. bottom line is, if you want a honda, just get one. i will stick to vw.:thumbup: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j0n9NGU-wDk


----------



## TDiPusher19t (Feb 19, 2007)

uhh...your chart is invalidating your argument....look at it again mister arm chair mechanic :facepalm: Like I said before, actually build something maybe then you'll learn something... and who the hell has money for an fsi head...most people dont. If you were going to get an fsi head you would still be outflowed by a k20 head. Your missing the point of what im telling you. Its not that i dont like vw motors, because i own all vws...and i like all of them, but im not blind to the fact that there are better things out there. You can go ahead show me more charts about things ive already seen, but it doesnt change the facts.


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

LMFAO fighting about using a honda motor just buy a fkin honda and hang out with the cool kids. 

U want rice power eat rice :banghead:


----------



## TDiPusher19t (Feb 19, 2007)

how much power does your n/a vw motor make? Maybe you should put some of the rice in your car so it will actually make some power....


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

TDiPusher19t said:


> how much power does your n/a vw motor make? Maybe you should put some of the rice in your car so it will actually make some power....


 I love E85 made from rice


----------



## TDiPusher19t (Feb 19, 2007)

on a serious note....just because you dont like honda or the owners doesnt mean honda makes bad motors...you should really look into their motors before you criticize them...because believe me i really dont like honda owners...at all. that has nothing to do with the fact that honda makes good motors...and to match them with a solid vw chassis would make a very fun and competitive car.


----------



## Fireblade RX-7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Isn't E-85 made from... Corn?... Nevermind :banghead: 

Anyways, *back to the original topic.* 

ShaggysGTI, putting an engine from an alternate manufacture into your VW requires lots of imagination and (in my opinion) is fun and good for your mind, it makes you think outside the box. 

The engine mounts are simple enough, you could get pre-made bits for them at any fabrication supplier, or poke around on McMaster and find something that will suit your needs. 

The axles can be made from a set of cut in half Honda axles and VW axles coupled together with a machined steel tube that can be welded on and possibly dowel pinned. Should be very hard to break if they're designed properly. 

My solution for the computer would be to just put it on Megasquirt, it's cheap enough and super easy to tune. It can control everything the stock computer controls just as well (provided it's set up correctly) and is probably one of the most user friendly stanalone ECUs out there. 

It sounds like you have a valid reason to do the swap. Parts availability and affordability is something I wish I had considered when I built my 12A. I'm stuck with an engine that nobody has parts for (not that I need any, but gaskets are unattainable from parts stores locally) and Mazda no longer makes parts for it. A 13B would have been a much wiser choice as parts for them are much more affordable and the knowledge base for them is much greater than it is for the 12A. 

I'll try and dig up some pictures for you, There was a thread in this section about a year or so ago about the same subject that turned into a VW fanboy turd flinging fest much like this one quickly is becoming.


----------



## Fireblade RX-7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Here is a build thread by a guy who is putting a K20 into Corrado, I believe there is a video in there somewhere. http://vagdrivers.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=8432&st=0 Another interesting thing to note is that it sits in the same orientation as a watercooled VW engine, and uses shift cables. Also note that leans backwards instead of forwards, shifting the weight of the engine more towards the center of the car instead of hanging over the front axle centerline. Should make for a riot of a track car. 

And some other miscellaneous pics I found...


----------



## ShaggysGTI (May 15, 2009)

Alrite now.... **** the haters. I didn't ask for your opinion on what you would do with your Volkswagen, nor did I ask for you to rain on mine. I like Hondas. I also like Volkswagens. And Toyotas, and Fords; cars in general. I'm a car guy, plain and simple. I'm not a "newb" asking if it's possible, will it be faster than my friends CRX, or am I saying that they they are better engines/cars. Please understand, I'm not looking for an easy way out. Honestly, putting a different manufacturers engine into the car seems a little bit harder to me, and honestly a lot more fun. Please, don't turn this into a pissing competition! 

TDiPusher19t; cool car, mate. Thanks for the support. 
hyperformancevw; you say you won't get into a pissing match, then do. You do have a point about breaking axles, though. 
Svedka; open up your mind some. You'll be surprised what you may discover. Also, E85 is a dream, and a stupid one at that. 
Fireblade RX7; thanks for the pics and the links. You're spot on in the arguement of having a car do what you want it to. 

Now that the pissing match has been smoothed over, does anyone have anything to contribute? 

The electronics should be relatively easy, getting an engine harness, OBD1 preferably, shock tower harness,and all the way to the ECU plugs. I have tons of wiring diagrams from my previous swaps, so this should be a breeze, all I have to do is introduce the proper signals, stuff like power, ground, ignition, starter. The more difficult part would be wanting to try and keep the original VW cluster. 

Mounts should be easy enough, some sheet metal, a welder, and an engine to mock into place. Get the engine where I need to clear the hood, have the axles in the proper location, and hopefully have enough ground clearance, and then modify a set of stock mounts to start. 

Axles, Fireblade RX7 said the exact idea I had to make the axles. I think the hardest part for me would to have a proper sized axle that won't bind through suspension travel. 

Shift linkage, also should be relatively easy. Cut and weld a Honda linkage, and it attatches to the frame through 2 bolts. 

Clutch linkage could be a little tricky. Either I am going to have to find a way to convert to a hydraulic clutch, or get an older Honda cable clutch trans, and find a way to make it work. 

Now with that said, the largest thing for me is that I can make something that I can find parts for, can slowly upgrade as money is available, and has potential for later upgrades. Say for instance start with a modest B20. Get that fitted in, working, running, and then we can look for the next upgrade. I can't go to the junkyard and find parts for my car, and I don't like buying anything other than local. When was the last time you guys found a 16v in the junkyard?


----------



## Fireblade RX-7 (Nov 26, 2009)

> The more difficult part would be wanting to try and keep the original VW cluster.


 All you need to do is locate the signal wires you need and deal with them accordingly. The tach is simple, it should be a 4 cylinder signal between both Honda and Volkswagen systems, simply hook up the signal wire. The speedometer is the catch though, being that it is cable driven. There might be a simple mechanical solution out there like a gear box type deal that you could use to link speedometer cables together, but I'm not 100% sure about that. Alternatively, you could use the stock cluster skeleton and put in some round gauges of some sort by gutting the stock cluster and making black plastic filler pieces to put a round gauge in a square hole. I've seen it done once before and it looked very nice. 



> Axles, Fireblade RX7 said the exact idea I had to make the axles. I think the hardest part for me would to have a proper sized axle that won't bind through suspension travel.


 As for the axles, if you machine the adapter tube so that both shaft halves have some adjustment room where they can move in and out a bit, you can put the whole assembly up in the car, axles and all and play with it until you find a happy location for everything where it won't bind, and then tack weld it in place. 

I was just poking around in the fabrication section when I saw this. It's exactly what I was talking about for the half shafts. :laugh: 



















> Clutch linkage could be a little tricky. Either I am going to have to find a way to convert to a hydraulic clutch, or get an older Honda cable clutch trans, and find a way to make it work.


 TDIpusher has dealt with converting his car over to a hydraulic clutch, he can explain the whole thing better than I can. His previous clutch setup involved a CRX clutch cable which did interface with the Volkswagen pedal assembly, which may work if you end up with a cable actuated Honda transmission. 



> When was the last time you guys found a 16v in the junkyard?


 Funny thing, that. Around here 16vs pop up from time to time, but Anything other that B18 LS Honda engines tend to be unobtainium in the junkyards here. TDIpusher's 16v came from a junkyard originally... well, half of it did.


----------



## ShaggysGTI (May 15, 2009)

Last time I came across a 16v in the junkyard was quite some time and it was slim pickin's for anything on it. And then that makes the transmission a rarity, too. Anyways, I like this, and I may actually try to see this through, I'm fairly confident I could realistically do this for under a grand. That does involve trading parts and services, but it could be a reality in the near future. Thanks Fireblade RX7 for all the input so far. The green rabbit that you posted up, or even the white caddy, do you have any other information on those cars? Also, are you regestered on VAGdrivers? I want to ask the guy about the K-swap for pictures of any work he has done recently. His signiture leads me to believe he has it finished.


----------



## penuts (Mar 19, 2007)

This is what hot roding is all about. Using what you got and making it work. Fcuk it Vw motors suck in stock forum and we all know it. Do what you want to do. Its your car and fcuk the haters that will be in the dust cloud behind you. hahahah


----------



## TDiPusher19t (Feb 19, 2007)

ShaggysGTI said:


> Last time I came across a 16v in the junkyard was quite some time and it was slim pickin's for anything on it. And then that makes the transmission a rarity, too. Anyways, I like this, and I may actually try to see this through, I'm fairly confident I could realistically do this for under a grand. That does involve trading parts and services, but it could be a reality in the near future. Thanks Fireblade RX7 for all the input so far. The green rabbit that you posted up, or even the white caddy, do you have any other information on those cars? Also, are you regestered on VAGdrivers? I want to ask the guy about the K-swap for pictures of any work he has done recently. His signiture leads me to believe he has it finished.


 the k20 swap caddy had part of his build thread posted in the hybrid forum a while ago. It may be some what difficult to find it again. The rabbit post came even earlier than the caddy. I do remember the motor being a b16. The motor im going to try use is a high compression ls/vtech stroker motor mated with a gsr head. Courtesy of my honda savy brother  . you can do some searching and see if you can find a good vtech for that b20 block. 

As for the gauge cluster you might be able to use a mk3 cluster or simply use autometers. By using the autometer setup you are able to standardize all the wiring without any strange conversion. I do believe the honda speed output from the transmission is electrical so it will make using the autometers pretty easy. 

For actuating your clutch i would use a hydraulic setup and skip all the cable nonsense. Thats just a possible annoyance. I would opt either to use a vw clutch master cylinder with a custom line to the honda slave cylinder, or an aftermarket clutch pedal assembly like a tilton or wilwood. If you cant i guess the crx cable can do the trick. 

When you decide to wire this in it would be a good idea to leave all the stock vw body harness in, and simply remove the engine harness a fit it with megasquirt. To engage the vtech solenoid you could use one the outputs for nitrous or meth injection since you are able to activate them based off rpm.


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

hyperformancevw said:


> first off...don't do it, but if you are...*at least put a k series in it.* you can get b series power and probably more torque with a 20/20 and very little custom parts.


 :sly: 

and you can chill with the "armchair mechanic' stuff...built quite a few things just because i dont post a new thread every time i wax my car doesnt mean i dont know how to build something. 

check the n/a 8v top 1/4 mile list. show me a faster *street* 8v. still had a lot teft in the setup too never did fine tune it. i just dont get it. i will never have a honda motor in any vw. if i was hell bent on a k20 or b series, i would just buy a honda. yes the k20 is a better engine. so is an gm ls series v8. why not just put an ls1 in it?


----------



## Fireblade RX-7 (Nov 26, 2009)

> Thanks Fireblade RX7 for all the input so far. The green rabbit that you posted up, or even the white caddy, do you have any other information on those cars? Also, are you regestered on VAGdrivers? I want to ask the guy about the K-swap for pictures of any work he has done recently. His signiture leads me to believe he has it finished.


 No problem, glad I could help. I've only seen pictures of the cars in question and nothing else, unfortunately. This is the only VW site I'm registered on as I don't currently own one, was looking for a Scirocco, but haven't gotten one yet. 

I'm pretty sure that Corrado is running, he has an in car video up of him driving it around. 




> *hyperformancevw*
> i just dont get it. i will never have a honda motor in any vw. if i was hell bent on a k20 or b series, i would just buy a honda. yes the k20 is a better engine. so is an gm ls series v8. why not just put an ls1 in it?


 Well that's *your problem* that has absolutely nothing to do with the topic. Unless you have something constructive to add instead of skewed and biased opinions, I'd suggest that you take that crap somewhere else.


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

If you look at the Rabbit It must be right hand drive. Witch would make it easier to swap (imo) but there looks to be no room behind the motor so you would need some sort of aftermarket pedat set up for the b series swap. Cool idea though being an n/a guy myself:beer:


----------



## TDiPusher19t (Feb 19, 2007)

kinda unrelated but still cool :thumbup:


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mEQi42lzvzs&feature=related


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

i dont like the idea of honda in vw :screwy: but honda engines are sick crazy rpms heads flow like crazy i say gsr+turbo or nast k20na either one would be fun in a mk2. I love vws but hondas have the better heads+vtec. vtec just kicked in yo:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## ShaggysGTI (May 15, 2009)

Well so far, and bear in mind this is just thoughts, it seems a B20 and LS trans are in order, due to price and availability.


----------



## TDiPusher19t (Feb 19, 2007)

a b20 should be fine...try find a vtech head...the one on the b20 isnt so great...and the ls transmission has pretty tall gearing..im not sure what your plan is for the car though....i did however have the luxury of driving a car with a type r transmission and it is wonderful...always in your power and it has an lsd...a gsr or si transmission would do also.....another swap to look at is the h22. the price of the full swap is not too expensive....check ebay


----------



## ShaggysGTI (May 15, 2009)

I had a 93 Civic Si that I put a H22A1 into, blew a rod out the side of the block, then put a H23A bluetop in. Rediculously fast.... The benefits of doing an h-series would be the better pricing on engines and trans, an easier shift-cable setup, and the base of a large engine. The drawback is that the engine has FRP sleeves, there in making boost nearly a no go. The electronics situation doesn't change, though. Well other than the fact of wiring in another actuator, the secondary butterflies.


----------



## TDiPusher19t (Feb 19, 2007)

when you remove the butterflies and port that whole area out you pick some good power:thumbup:


----------



## ShaggysGTI (May 15, 2009)

At the loss of low end power. I did quite a few runs with different manifold setups on that car, and the best just seemed to be retaining the stock functionality. I tried ported, with butterflies, without, always open, always closed. But having them open up with vtec gave a great low grunt with a lot of high pull. If I were to get rid of them, I would just go with a custom/aftermarket manifold. Actually talking about makes me want another big block


----------



## ShaggysGTI (May 15, 2009)

i like to troll on honda-tech every once in a while in their welding/fabrication forum, and found this gold! 

http://honda-tech.com/showthread.php?t=2809356


----------



## Conejo Negro (Apr 3, 2007)

So run the DA Teg bearing/hub in the mk2 carrier and you can run honda inner and outer CV joints 


I wonder what the length difference is ? Whats a good place to order custom length honda axles?


----------



## ShaggysGTI (May 15, 2009)

what i remember from my swap, is the older the integra axle you use, the shorter they get. so a normal height swap would use the 94-97 axles, slightly lowered used 90-93 axles, and slammed swaps used 87-89 axles. i assume the same would come into play here. but do you think that changes anything about the brake setup? wouldn't it at least change the fact that you now need lug nuts instead of studs?


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

hate to admit it, but I love the idea of this.. The best of everything really:thumbup:


----------



## bantan45 (Dec 11, 2008)

*the big honda swap*

hi guys i love the whole dub meet honda thing, this is wat am talking about am ging down this route my self,i am guna fit a b16 or a b18 into a polo 6n

but i have found a few pics to help for those who are going in on it. 




























i also have a k20 fitting guide in a caddy witch i will find soon :laugh:


----------



## noface (Jan 5, 2006)

cool beans...I havent seen one in person yet.....i think it would be no diff than any other swap...thats what being car guys about....this is the chevy, ford of the euro scene....thers a local guy here he spent a lil over 2 grand in his aba 16v na...putting 240 whp all motor....mild cams...pistons ...rods and head work....he drives it everyday...pretty reliable..........alot honda here in va..... alot of them making power na and supercharged.......opcorn: good luck on the build...this is the hybrid thread.....


----------



## empirerider (Jul 23, 2007)

bantan45 said:


> hi guys i love the whole dub meet honda thing, this is wat am talking about am ging down this route my self,i am guna fit a b16 or a b18 into a polo 6n
> 
> but i have found a few pics to help for those who are going in on it.
> 
> ...


I'm just curios to know if these motors bolt on?? Thats what it looks like to me.


----------



## bantan45 (Dec 11, 2008)

lol, it really does look like they fit in rite at home,
but here we go to help a litte more for those who are intressted in building honda engine dubs

well first you will need some plates to sit on the chassis rails























































and that is prittey much it for fitting a k20 in your caddy,but its just like that if your fitting it in any other vw, :laugh:


----------



## ShaggysGTI (May 15, 2009)

I was awfully curious about the rear mount.... Thanks!


----------



## empirerider (Jul 23, 2007)

bantan45 said:


> lol, it really does look like they fit in rite at home,
> but here we go to help a litte more for those who are intressted in building honda engine dubs
> 
> well first you will need some plates to sit on the chassis rails
> ...


Thats some clean work.:thumbup:


----------



## Cynical 1 (Jan 23, 2003)

i know it's an older thread, but i'm going to bump it for more info and discussion. :thumbup:


----------



## TDiPusher19t (Feb 19, 2007)

im about to start one pretty soon..ill be sure to make a build thread


----------



## dixongli (Sep 24, 2007)

Would like to see more life in this. I might try this soon.


----------



## scooter1.8T (Feb 5, 2008)

you want a honda get a honda i dont think any dub should have a honda motor in it.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

scooter1.8T said:


> you want a honda get a honda i dont think any dub should have a honda motor in it.


 Don't get your skinny jeans in a bunch The simple fact that you refer to them as "dubs" makes you an asshat :thumbup:


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> The simple fact that you refer to them as "dubs" makes you an asshat :thumbup:


 Like 'Dubin' in your S/N?


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

MikkiJayne said:


> Like 'Dubin' in your S/N?


 
Lol... 

I personally think its awesome. Its not my cup of tea but maybe when some of you kids grow up you will realize that there is no point to being so euro-centric. 

Swapping motors between makes has been done for years, what is wrong with creating something better than one manufacturer could have?


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

MikkiJayne said:


> Like 'Dubin' in your S/N?


 My screen name is meant to be sarcastic. Ive been toying with VW's since 95. 







g60vwr said:


> Lol...
> 
> I personally think its awesome. Its not my cup of tea but maybe when some of you kids grow up you will realize that there is no point to being so euro-centric.
> 
> Swapping motors between makes has been done for years, what is wrong with creating something better than one manufacturer could have?


 This:thumbup:


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

g60vwr said:


> Lol...
> 
> I personally think its awesome. Its not my cup of tea but maybe when some of you kids grow up you will realize that there is no point to being so euro-centric.
> 
> Swapping motors between makes has been done for years, what is wrong with creating something better than one manufacturer could have?


 agreed :thumbup: :beer: The swap I'd love to do is Ecotec Turbo into a Mk2 or Mk3....


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> My screen name is meant to be sarcastic. Ive been toying with VW's since 95.


 Yeah I'm just teasing  Still got you beat by 5 years tho 

Not knocking these swaps at all. I love seeing engines where they shouldn't be :thumbup: Especially if it gets everyone's panties in a bunch. Like, say, a 911 with a VR6


----------



## 69stibug (Feb 3, 2012)

I have built a few hondas and I would think a k series such as the k24 with itbs would be awesome. Ncm faster then any vw motor with the same displacement and no turbo problems


It's not how we fall which defines us but how we rise after falling


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm not gunna hate on the idea at all but, my 12v mk3 with just chip, and ss kit walked on a k wap first gen civic until he hit vtec in the top of third and pulled by a fender....20mph roller... with that being said they are no doubt a fast and reliable motor it's just w.e. your into... BUT i still do not approve of a cam sliding over at 3k for higher lift.... i cannot grasp how that is good for a motor at all.....buttttt maybe thats y i always see a honda with 100k on it puffing out white smoke cause its rings are shot... there was a guy in the mk3 forum that did a nissan swap i dunno if he ever finished it Do it and bring it to shows.... set a hat out with a pc of paper saying your .02 you make enough to boost it off one show prob:laugh: gl man def start a build thred id like to see how you go about it:thumbup:


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

69stibug said:


> I have built a few hondas and I would think a k series such as the k24 with itbs would be awesome. Ncm faster then any vw motor with the same displacement and no turbo problems
> 
> 
> It's not how we fall which defines us but how we rise after falling


negative..... kswaps are weakkkkk big around the local city in my area... (reading pa) and twisted torque ****s weakkk almost all of their cars are swaped with something and my relitivly stock + chip exhaust 12 stays right with their "built" jdm garbage


----------



## insanedubposse (Mar 18, 2005)

Lol I had a similar thought.but I wanted to do a vr6 in a crx.then I saw pics of someone who did it .scraped the idea


My mobile unit


----------



## HagbardCeline (Dec 13, 2009)

My Jetta has been sitting in the garage for over a year now due to Digi2 burnout. :banghead: I am SERIOUSLY considering this swap, since VW parts and knowledge are slightly slim in my area, and the same cannot be said for the H word. 
The fab and fitting seems well within my scope of capabilities, but does anyone have any definitive info regarding the wiring particulars involved? i.e what to keep from the stock harness, what is unnecessary, what electrical components are required from the Honda, instrument cluster details, etc.

any info or insight is appreciated!


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

sweetrocco420 said:


> negative..... kswaps are weakkkkk big around the local city in my area... (reading pa) and twisted torque ****s weakkk almost all of their cars are swaped with something and my relitivly stock + chip exhaust 12 stays right with their "built" jdm garbage


Hey, that's great. Your 2.8 6-cylinder can actually keep up with a 2.0 4-cyl!


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

Prof315 said:


> agreed :thumbup: :beer: The swap I'd love to do is Ecotec Turbo into a Mk2 or Mk3....


Dude...me too. Except mine would be carbed NA .


----------



## 91golfKB (Aug 24, 2011)

>


Anyone else notice the playboys lol.:laugh:


----------



## VR6DPLMT. (Mar 1, 2003)

Wow this is awesome. I want to read more about this project. Clubrsx.com has some good info too.


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

Vr swap.. Bolts in, same power and it sounds way better:thumbup: I ran high 12s with my old setup. On a tire


----------



## K.M.A.S.W. (Feb 3, 2012)

TDiPusher19t said:


> sooo..youre basically telling after sourcing a 20v head and turning into a 20/20 swap ill make power like a stock honda motor???? sounds great...:thumbup:


*WRONG* what hes saying is by spending 100 for a 2l motor(did it today) and spending 600 for an AEB motor(did it today so eat me) and you put them together( with these 2 engine you have everything needed to create a 20/20(did it today so eat me). change the turbo to FWD turbo and mk4 exhaust mani and intake mani for less than 200 (lets keep count, thats 900), buy a g60 tranny for 250 shipped (did this a couple months ago so eat me) and misc other factory vw pieces (did this recently) you will have a motor that will put out MORE hp than the baddest stock b-series motor money can buy, AND twice the torque. all for about the same price or less than a b-series motor  and i dare you to challenge me to provide proof....ill have you looking at 1xxhp b18c5's and 2xx+hp *1.8t's...not even 20/20's*



hyperformancevw said:


> but i would rather have something that bolts in with factory parts for ease of install and maintenance.


 hondas dont break remember? who ever thinks about replacing honda parts:laugh::screwy::what: hahaha hondas the unbreakable entity



TDiPusher19t said:


> ok guy.....we have people like you on here all the time hyping up these dumb ass vw motors...they arent as efficient as any honda b series....b16 still makes more power per liter than any motor vw makes....listen to what you are saying i have to build a hybrid just to make a negligible amount of torque over a stock honda motor...:screwy: to u....there is also a stock b16 that makes 185hp(ctr) so what then..do i need nitrous on my 16v to make up the difference? seriously think about what you are saying....as a matter of fact actually build something....because ive built a bunch vw motors and they tend to not want to break 160 without some ridiculous amount of work done...ppl on here have a hard time making close to 200whp in their n/a vr6 builds  ...my brother threw together an ls/vtech stroker and made 198whp....all stock parts...ive seen so many build threads on here with ppl trying to figure out how to make less than that with a lot more work....im vw lover through and through but im not blind to facts...vw does not make heads that flow better than honda heads im not including d series heads...vw motors only really seem to come alive on some kind of forced induction (excluding race motors) other than those it seems you pour money in for a mediocre result...trust me ive worked on just about every vw....i have the resources and skills to swap any motor into any car i want...so that maybe what makes honda swaps more enticing to me...who knows...but hey u keep dumping money into n/a vws...and ill keep building cool sh!t : ill post pics when i start my swap.


watch your mouth..VWAG is a huge auto group and make better engines than honda could ever dream of making. you can frind proof when you have enough money to afford one of these various high performance vehicle that VWAG manufactures. Lambo's, RS6's, Bugattis, just to name a few...fiind me a honda motor (ANY HONDA MADE MOTOR) that can put out as much hp on factory equipment as say aaaaaa...... rs6 v8TT..lol..cant find one? better start looking in the F1 section of honda production plants hahahahha..and even there, with a simple tune, exhaust and an intake, the v8TT reigns supreme over honda F1 motors...and lets not forget to again mention, rs6 has all factory equipment lol. VWAG is an engineering marvel that honda can only dream to be like. seriously theres no end to the ways that VW ENGINES, and itself as a company, stand head and shoulders over honda.... **** 100hp/liter, if i want that ill go to BMW! vw is smart and uses these lil tiny turbos to help create power. the end all be all, you do this swap and ill still beat you for less money, and time put into my swap! 



hyperformancevw said:


> . yes the k20 is a better engine. so is an gm ls series v8. why not just put an ls1 in it?


 couldnt have said it better myself! hahaha. **** it..just put an s85 motor into it..thats a waaaaaaay better engine than a k20 haha.


----------



## K.M.A.S.W. (Feb 3, 2012)

and i dare you to do it and race me lol


----------



## HagbardCeline (Dec 13, 2009)

Less bull**** like ^^ and more actual knowledge/info would be nice. Or we could all just lay our cocks on the collective slab and bust out a yardstick.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

But VAG BOUGHT those exotic makes...not built them...

Also, I feel obliged to mention that.you're comparing boosted engines to NA, so your nutswinging isn't completely correct. Also, you are comparing limited edition engines to everyday production ones. 

Honda isn't jealous of VAG, lol. Dude, just because you looooooooove VW, doesn't mean you have to be blind.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

K.M.A.S.W. said:


> *WRONG* what hes saying is by spending 100 for a 2l motor(did it today) and spending 600 for an AEB motor(did it today so eat me) and you put them together( with these 2 engine you have everything needed to create a 20/20(did it today so eat me). change the turbo to FWD turbo and mk4 exhaust mani and intake mani for less than 200 (lets keep count, thats 900), buy a g60 tranny for 250 shipped (did this a couple months ago so eat me) and misc other factory vw pieces (did this recently) you will have a motor that will put out MORE hp than the baddest stock b-series motor money can buy, AND twice the torque. all for about the same price or less than a b-series motor  and i dare you to challenge me to provide proof....ill have you looking at 1xxhp b18c5's and 2xx+hp *1.8t's...not even 20/20's*
> 
> 
> hondas dont break remember? who ever thinks about replacing honda parts:laugh::screwy::what: hahaha hondas the unbreakable entity
> ...


Relax fella. I suppose you got a new waterpump, timing belt/tensioner, head studs, gaskets, etc., etc. FOR FREE?? You left out a lot of $$$ in hardware bud.. just sayin..

I really don't understand your animosity towards someone swapping another manufacturers engine into a VW. Its the same hot rod formula used FOREVER to go fast. 

32 Ford coupe with...

...Ford 9" rear

...4 speed muncie sourced from a GM muscle car

...a supercharger canibalized from a 1950's GMC semi truck

...427 hemi sourced from a Chrysler land yaught

...custom cut and welded driveshaft.

All assembled to create the classic hot rod..



Honda engine into a VW .. I don't see the issue :sly:


----------



## K.M.A.S.W. (Feb 3, 2012)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> Relax fella. I suppose you got a new waterpump, timing belt/tensioner, head studs, gaskets, etc., etc. FOR FREE?? You left out a lot of $$$ in hardware bud.. just sayin..
> 
> 
> Honda engine into a VW .. I don't see the issue :sly:


first off if your read properly i bought 2 engines...they are complete...why would i need a w/p,timing ****, or anything else? waaait preventative maintenance right? so why dont we incorperate that into his honda build? throw in a vtec solenoid for him cuz they always leak, throw in a vtec controller because its a must have for a modified honda, throw in a dizzy, throw in an IAC because they are always bad, TB, W/P, throw in everything he needs to run coolant through the motor(custom hoses)...shall i continue? the only thing that would be a necessity in my swap would be new headbolts and headgasket(and if you really want to cut corners, ive seen ppl re-use both of these items..and i kno there are tons of ppl on vortex who can attest to that). so a huge $80 that needs to be spent on hardware..whoa what an expense!lol bro your talking to someone who *HAS DONE THIS SWAP ALREADY!* and is in the midst of doing a 1.8t into a mk...an even easier swap. mounts,brackets,coolant system,d/p,shift mechanism/method, axles,ecu,wiring can all be sourced from some factory vw that is not hard to find or can be sourced from the donor car itself if you got it with a motor in it. and if you added up the prices, it only adds up to 1150...incase you didnt know.. GSR's run from 1300 all the way up to 4k..just for the motor! dude from a money aspect its a NO BRAINER..the math doesnt lie.and if you dont believe me..i literally am days away from completing my second hybrid swap of this nature and can post paypal reciepts,online buying receipts and picture prof that its in the car already lol. i dont care if the O/P wants to put a honda motor into whatever..**** if he wants to ill help him source a 3cyl geo motor and throw in there...to each his own.i dont care what he wants to do with his money. what i do care about is when someone trys to bash vw or act like honda motors are all powerful and vw motors are under the dirt...so i made my point: with some research, less money than it takes to buy and mount a honda swap, some factory vw parts, and some time, you can have a better,faster,more reliable, and more mechanically practical car...but the honda swapped vw will definitely be more unique...

and do me a favor... next time you feel like "just sayin" something.. dont assume that, because i have a low post count, i havent been doing this for a while and dont know what im talking about.:wave::heart:


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

K.M.A.S.W. said:


> first off if your read properly i bought 2 engines...they are complete...why would i need a w/p,timing ****, or anything else? waaait preventative maintenance right? so why dont we incorperate that into his honda build? throw in a vtec solenoid for him cuz they always leak, throw in a vtec controller because its a must have for a modified honda, throw in a dizzy, throw in an IAC because they are always bad, TB, W/P, throw in everything he needs to run coolant through the motor(custom hoses)...shall i continue? the only thing that would be a necessity in my swap would be new headbolts and headgasket(and if you really want to cut corners, ive seen ppl re-use both of these items..and i kno there are tons of ppl on vortex who can attest to that). so a huge $80 that needs to be spent on hardware..whoa what an expense!lol bro your talking to someone who *HAS DONE THIS SWAP ALREADY!* and is in the midst of doing a 1.8t into a mk...an even easier swap. mounts,brackets,coolant system,d/p,shift mechanism/method, axles,ecu,wiring can all be sourced from some factory vw that is not hard to find or can be sourced from the donor car itself if you got it with a motor in it. and if you added up the prices, it only adds up to 1150...incase you didnt know.. GSR's run from 1300 all the way up to 4k..just for the motor! dude from a money aspect its a NO BRAINER..the math doesnt lie.and if you dont believe me..i literally am days away from completing my second hybrid swap of this nature and can post paypal reciepts,online buying receipts and picture prof that its in the car already lol. i dont care if the O/P wants to put a honda motor into whatever..**** if he wants to ill help him source a 3cyl geo motor and throw in there...to each his own.i dont care what he wants to do with his money. what i do care about is when someone trys to bash vw or act like honda motors are all powerful and vw motors are under the dirt...so i made my point: with some research, less money than it takes to buy and mount a honda swap, some factory vw parts, and some time, you can have a better,faster,more reliable, and more mechanically practical car...but the honda swapped vw will definitely be more unique...
> 
> and do me a favor... next time you feel like "just sayin" something.. dont assume that, because i have a low post count, i havent been doing this for a while and dont know what im talking about.:wave::heart:


And.. Don't assume because my join date on here says 2008; that I don't know what im talking about. FWIW I was horse trading engines in mk2's back in 95-97 before these forums even existed for support.

I NEVER patronized you in my statement; so please give me the same courtesy bro.

All I said is that you left out a lot of $$ in your impromptu budget/rant; assuming that you follow normal assembly protocol for a 1.8t; which entails replacing the timing belt, tensioned, water pump, head gasket, and new factory stretch bolts.

Yes YOU CAN reuse that stuff, but I wouldn't recommend it. In fact I truly dont understand the logic behind doing a 20/20 build without doing a minimum of upgraded connecting rods to sustain a BT setup; as a 20/20 is essentially pointless on a stock Turbo. You will gain maybe 10 HP by the displacement increase on a 1.8t. 20/20's are built to spool a BT with less lag. A stock k03s has zero lag on stock displacement. A better tune can more than make up for increased displacement. 

Have you budgeted a good tune into your build? I don't remember; as I've read your thread. Again.. im being civil, and unpatronizing in this dissertation.

Just voicing my questions, and opinions in a public forun:beer:


----------



## speeding-g6O (Nov 22, 2011)

i personally like the idea, myself. i know i know. i just joined recently, have a low post count, and dont really know much about fast cars and stuff.

car customizing for the sake of DOING it far outweighs what people on some sh!tbag car forum think about the end result. if it aint yours, dont worry about it.

and just cuz its like me to stir it up, i saw this the other day and respect the hell out of it, too. 

CRX with a VR6. CR6?? VRX??


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

I bet that thing hauls ass


----------



## K.M.A.S.W. (Feb 3, 2012)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> All I said is that you left out a lot of $$ in your impromptu budget/rant; assuming that you follow normal assembly protocol for a 1.8t; which entails replacing the timing belt, tensioned, water pump, head gasket, and new factory stretch bolts.
> 
> Yes YOU CAN reuse that stuff, but I wouldn't recommend it. In fact I truly dont understand the logic behind doing a 20/20 build without doing a minimum of upgraded connecting rods to sustain a BT setup; as a 20/20 is essentially pointless on a stock Turbo. You will gain maybe 10 HP by the displacement increase on a 1.8t. 20/20's are built to spool a BT with less lag. A stock k03s has zero lag on stock displacement. A better tune can more than make up for increased displacement.
> 
> Have you budgeted a good tune into your build? I don't remember; as I've read your thread. Again.. im being civil, and unpatronizing in this dissertation.


dont need a tune, just an immo defeat really. also again i say, everything you list that i "should" do.."should" also be done by the guy wanting to put a honda motor into a vw. and there is nothing wrong with having a 20/20 with stock turbo and internals..not everybody builds a car to go big turbo or have 9707 hp..i certainly didnt..i just want something good on gas and relatively fun, it just so happens that what i put into my car has more hp and torque than the honda swap and costs less..that remains true


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

K.M.A.S.W. said:


> dont need a tune, just an immo defeat really. also again i say, everything you list that i "should" do.."should" also be done by the guy wanting to put a honda motor into a vw. and there is nothing wrong with having a 20/20 with stock turbo and internals..not everybody builds a car to go big turbo or have 9707 hp..i certainly didnt..i just want something good on gas and relatively fun, it just so happens that what i put into my car has more hp and torque than the honda swap and costs less..that remains true


A 20/20 1.8t without a proper tune is a total waste. Don't wish to go BT? So be it.. 

You'd make more power, and torque on a stock 1.8t with a tune; than you will make with an untuned 20/20..

You love to argue; unfortunately the more you argue, the more apparent it is that you know NOTHING about 1.8t's.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> ...426 hemi sourced from a Chrysler land yacht


fixed, 427 was a ford and chevy displacements,,,,,:beer:


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

ps2375 said:


> fixed, 427 was a ford and chevy displacements,,,,,:beer:


You didn't fix schit. The CHRYSLER 427 hemi is one of the most well known powerhouses of all time.

I grew up with a stepfather that was a top fuel funny car pilot, and engine builder. I know my schit pal. The first time I turned a wrench on a CHRYSLER 427 hemi was in 1982.

You have no business correcting any of my statements.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

when was it ever "427", I've always known them as "426".


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

ps2375 said:


> when was it ever "427", I've always known them as "426".


They were sold as both...:thumbup:


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

never seen them referred to as 427ci.


----------



## K.M.A.S.W. (Feb 3, 2012)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> A 20/20 1.8t without a proper tune is a total waste. Don't wish to go BT? So be it..
> 
> You'd make more power, and torque on a stock 1.8t with a tune; than you will make with an untuned 20/20..
> 
> You love to argue; unfortunately the more you argue, the more apparent it is that you know NOTHING about 1.8t's.


ok first off i agree that an untuned 20/20 is a waste but i did not say i would keep it untuned..i was strictly talking about whats needed to get it running..jeeze it sounds like you only care about numbers lol. who ever does a 20/20 swap with tuning it is not very smart if you ask me but to each is own..maybe they didnt have enough money fr a tune...maybe they were on a strict budget just to get it runing in the car...with an untuned 20/20 it will still run and drive just fie, get great gas mileage, and be faster than a factory aba..this is all win if you ask me.lol but w/e mr i have a bagillion posts and have been dubbing since i was in diapers lol...obviously that means that other peoples points hold not a hair of validity to your arguments lol yea right. if you read my previous posts, i put a 1.8t into my car and am putting a 20/20 into a friends car. he is tuning it with gonzo tuning..both cars will still beat the OP honda and be less money. i have stuck to that point and you have done nothing but sidestep it so ill say it again. *WITH LESS MONEY YOU CAN PUT A MOTOR THAT IS JUST AS CAPABLE OR MORE THAN A HONDA B/K/H/F SERIES. WITH EQUALING OUT BUDGETS, MORE HP AND TORQUE CAN BE ACHIEVED EASILY WITH A 1.8T,2.0/20v* go kicks rocks lol..,your obviously just say random information about the 2 motors to make it look like i dont know what im talking about..but the truth is your not even giving a valid argument against what im saying lol read what i typed in bold above and if you have a VALID arguement to negate any of my point..shut up and go back to trading motors via horse or whatever the hell it is you do..


----------



## K.M.A.S.W. (Feb 3, 2012)

and what car/truck did this "427" made by chrylser come in? only thing i ever heard of was a pontiac 427 hemi..and that never actually came to be


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

This thread was intelligent until the brand-elite started posting. 

Too bad


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

K.M.A.S.W. said:


> ok first off i agree that an untuned 20/20 is a waste but i did not say i would keep it untuned..i was strictly talking about whats needed to get it running..jeeze it sounds like you only care about numbers lol. who ever does a 20/20 swap with tuning it is not very smart if you ask me but to each is own..maybe they didnt have enough money fr a tune...maybe they were on a strict budget just to get it runing in the car...with an untuned 20/20 it will still run and drive just fie, get great gas mileage, and be faster than a factory aba..this is all win if you ask me.lol but w/e mr i have a bagillion posts and have been dubbing since i was in diapers lol...obviously that means that other peoples points hold not a hair of validity to your arguments lol yea right. if you read my previous posts, i put a 1.8t into my car and am putting a 20/20 into a friends car. he is tuning it with gonzo tuning..both cars will still beat the OP honda and be less money. i have stuck to that point and you have done nothing but sidestep it so ill say it again. *WITH LESS MONEY YOU CAN PUT A MOTOR THAT IS JUST AS CAPABLE OR MORE THAN A HONDA B/K/H/F SERIES. WITH EQUALING OUT BUDGETS, MORE HP AND TORQUE CAN BE ACHIEVED EASILY WITH A 1.8T,2.0/20v* go kicks rocks lol..,your obviously just say random information about the 2 motors to make it look like i dont know what im talking about..but the truth is your not even giving a valid argument against what im saying lol read what i typed in bold above and if you have a VALID arguement to negate any of my point..shut up and go back to trading motors via horse or whatever the hell it is you do..


 No.. my point is that your point is moot, assinine, and is cluttering an interesting thread.

Personally id prefer a 1.8t to a Honda swap as well; but that is not the POINT of this thread that you have belligerently derailed with YOUR OPINION. 

Jesus Christ man


----------



## K.M.A.S.W. (Feb 3, 2012)

i think i have a right to let the OP know that financially ts better to stick with a vw engine..he was only "throwing the idea around" ..its my opinion. its stayed the same, not cluttered. and whats up with that 427 chrysler motor..you can pm me the details on that to not further derail this thread  lol just say it doesnt exist and me and the other guy will be happy..and if you were turning wrenches in 82..would make you not too far from middle aged(if your not already there)..dont you have a ferrari to go buy or something? or a garden to go perfect? lolyou literally put meaning to your name hahah...your probably getting cenile so you couldnt remember my arguement lol.


----------



## HagbardCeline (Dec 13, 2009)

K.M.A.S.W. said:


> if you were turning wrenches in 82..would make you not too far from middle aged(if your not already there)..dont you have a ferrari to go buy or something? or a garden to go perfect? lolyou literally put meaning to your name hahah...your probably getting cenile so you couldnt remember my arguement lol.


 What a dick.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

I get the idea that the swap isn't about getting the most power for his dollar. So your fervent ranting is probably falling on deaf ears, and irritating the rest of us.


----------



## K.M.A.S.W. (Feb 3, 2012)

but to keep the thread on topic. if your doing this honda swap..i would do a poor mans type-r. GSR block with type-r pistons, ported b16 head with a wicked set of cams..if you can find toda VTEC killers that would be nice..or skunk2's.get a really nice clutch setup, then do a b16 tranny and an LS 4th and 5th. with that package you'll have a sweet motor! a friend of mine did this and that **** was nasty! in his gsr teg me and him were neck and neck all the way until about 100mph..then my other 2 cylinders made there presence known lol. i was in VR with intake, 2.9 clone mani, autotech tune, autotech catback, testpipe, no ps, no a/c, and a nice clutch kit. i was surprised..but much of it had to do with his gearing..at 105 i shifted into 4th while he was almost at the top of 4th and he was revving to 9200rpm everytime. that car was no slouch. if you do it it will be very unique and take alot of dubbers by surprise..ofcourse a uy like me is ready for that tho


----------



## K.M.A.S.W. (Feb 3, 2012)

HagbardCeline said:


> What a dick.


 yes i know...lol 



B4S said:


> I get the idea that the swap isn't about getting the most power for his dollar. So your fervent ranting is probably falling on deaf ears, and irritating the rest of us.


 boo hoo..read my last post..all on topic!


----------



## K.M.A.S.W. (Feb 3, 2012)

or you can do an H2B and call it a day


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

HagbardCeline said:


> What a dick.


 Ehh.. yes I am damn near middle aged, and he is a douche :thumbup:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

Kmassdingleberry is just upset he is left out of the loop. 


i wanna see progress dammit


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Vegeta Gti said:


> Kmassdingleberry is just upset he is left out of the loop.
> 
> 
> i wanna see progress dammit


 O-Hai Chris!! :heart::wave:


----------



## speeding-g6O (Nov 22, 2011)

what exactly IS middle aged anyways? 

i want to see ANY motor swap. i could give a rats fu(king ASS about the supposed VAG Purists here. 

game recognizes game. and doing stuff at this level, no matter what the person DOING THE WORK CHOOSES, is still badass. 

i may just put a Chev Sprint 3cyl motor in my MK1 GTI (that i have owned since 1990 may i add) just to piss people here off! 

wanna know why? BECAUSE I CAN!


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

heeeyyyyyyyyyy 


A - DO IT!! 


i have been wanting to do a Kseries something for awhile.


----------



## HagbardCeline (Dec 13, 2009)

K.M.A.S.W. said:


> yes i know...lol


 
No, but seriously... eat a bowl of dicks.


----------



## VR6DPLMT. (Mar 1, 2003)

Hey don't worry you have more than a few people on ClubRSX who support ya. I thin it's awesome that you are doing this. Even Need_a_VR6 admitted to a few times wanting to do a K20/24 Egg.


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

Man you people get too serious about something stupid like this. 

On another note. I ate pizza and it made me poop


----------



## K.M.A.S.W. (Feb 3, 2012)

HagbardCeline said:


> No, but seriously... eat a bowl of dicks.


 that would be gay and cannibalistic at the same time lol. 

but on the car not..i love the sound of a b-series


----------



## VR6DPLMT. (Mar 1, 2003)

More updates on this bad ass project. Bollocks to the haters. I'd love to do this but with a k20/24 combo. Hondata Kpro, SSR or Hytech header, Blue print stg. 2 cams, Hondata img, decent gutted manifold, 3" exhaust and have a blast with it.


----------



## speeding-g6O (Nov 22, 2011)

Caddy with aaaaaa.....


----------



## speeding-g6O (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

Hey you newb Speeding-G60...I mean Speeding-Crani...um, Speeding-G6O... 

Quit with the porn! I soooooooooo wish K's weren't so pricey up here still .


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

That truck is rusty. And the owner is a douche  

Pics I took...


----------



## K.M.A.S.W. (Feb 3, 2012)

speeding-g6O said:


> Caddy with aaaaaa.....


 thats pretty sic..nice nd clean


----------



## VR6DPLMT. (Mar 1, 2003)

Up dates?


----------



## funny5 (Feb 16, 2012)

welll new to vortex iknow this threads old.......but hondas are gay i drive a passat lmao sooo enjoy me doing burn outs with a blown axle fQAACmnQEx0


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

You serious?


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

funny5 said:


> welll new to vortex iknow this threads old.......but hondas are gay i drive a passat lmao sooo enjoy me doing burn outs with a blown axle fQAACmnQEx0


:screwy:


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

Well this thread sucks now


----------



## HagbardCeline (Dec 13, 2009)

funny5 said:


> welll new to vortex iknow this threads old.......but I'm so gay i drive a passat lmao sooo enjoy me doing burn outs with a blown axle[/video]


FTFY


----------



## funny5 (Feb 16, 2012)

HagbardCeline said:


> FTFY


 heeyyyyyyyyyyyyy fuunnnyyyy guuuyyyyy lol ur cute dude


----------



## HagbardCeline (Dec 13, 2009)

funny5 said:


> heeyyyyyyyyyyyyy fuunnnyyyy guuuyyyyy lol ur cute dude


You're going to last a long time here, bud.


----------



## funny5 (Feb 16, 2012)

HagbardCeline said:


> You're going to last a long time here, bud.


 hellll yeah


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

troll :thumbdown:


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

funny5 said:


> welll new to vortex iknow this threads old.......but hondas are gay i drive a passat lmao sooo enjoy me doing burn outs with a blown axle fQAACmnQEx0





funny5 said:


> heeyyyyyyyyyyyyy fuunnnyyyy guuuyyyyy lol ur cute dude





funny5 said:


> hellll yeah


^^^^^pathetic attempt at trolling is pathetic.:thumbdown::thumbdown:

****Pro Tip* 
Proper grammar, spelling, sarcasm, and most of all KNOWLEDGE; are key to successful trolling here..

Take notes kid


----------



## funny5 (Feb 16, 2012)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> ^^^^^pathetic attempt at trolling is pathetic.:thumbdown::thumbdown:
> 
> ****Pro Tip*
> Proper grammar, spelling, sarcasm, and most of all KNOWLEDGE; are key to successful trolling here..
> ...


dayum u aint lik ma grammaaa dawg?


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

funny5 said:


> dayum u aint lik ma grammaaa dawg?


Why is your wheel pink eat too many lead paint chips and think it was a good idea?


----------



## funny5 (Feb 16, 2012)

vento86 said:


> Why is your wheel pink eat too many lead paint chips and think it was a good idea?


they were all pink then some black kid slashd my tire but but i made them pink because i like the way it look and idgaf what ppl think.......


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

funny5 said:


> they were all pink then some black kid slashd my tire but but i made them pink because i like the way it look and idgaf what ppl think.......


Obviously you do care what people think, or you wouldn't have chosen pink. ALL the scene kids do that shît; it doesn't make you an individual, it makes you another sheep.


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

funny5 said:


> they were all pink then some black kid slashd my tire but but i made them pink because i like the way it look and idgaf what ppl think.......


I had pink wheels on my mk3 in like 06. Cool story bro


----------



## funny5 (Feb 16, 2012)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> Obviously you do care what people think, or you wouldn't have chosen pink. ALL the scene kids do that shît; it doesn't make you an individual, it makes you another sheep.


 i dont really care broooo i need new tires anyway some im getting wheels and tires not like ima be big pimpin on some pink rims....


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

Trolly troll troll!


----------



## K.M.A.S.W. (Feb 3, 2012)

funny5 said:


> they were all pink then some black kid slashd my tire.......


 if he was white, or chinese or another ethnicity, would you have specified it?


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

K.M.A.S.W. said:


> if he was white, or chinese or another ethnicity, would you have specified it?


Probably not. Racist bro is racist:thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

B4S said:


> Trolly troll troll!


:thumbup:


----------



## K.M.A.S.W. (Feb 3, 2012)

back on topic....mk1 jetta with a k20..saw it and pretty much **** on the spot..but he lost to a vrt mk2 -_- lol


----------



## funny5 (Feb 16, 2012)

K.M.A.S.W. said:


> if he was white, or chinese or another ethnicity, would you have specified it?


yes i would


----------



## Cynical 1 (Jan 23, 2003)

wow, nice to see that this thread got ruined by some asshats that want to argue over the internet at each other - that is what PM's are for if you really want to do that... 

having worked professionally for both Honda and VW, i was really hoping to see something come from this thread. 




if the OP is still working on this project, and has some insight on the wiring situation, or any other suggestions, feel free to PM me as i am genuinely interested in this swap and project. 

i am genuinely considering this swap using a GSR that is currently in my civic, as it will be pulled in favor of a built swap, in my Caddy... 




again - please argue somewhere else - this is starting to sound like a ricer forum with all this "brand loyalty...


----------



## insanedubposse (Mar 18, 2005)

I believe wring up a honda engine to vw wouldnt b so bad,im sure there is somethng like mega squirt wiring for honda..i worked for honda for 6 years ive seen some nice cars,also seen alot of crap cars ...if the cars are done right,they can be pretty dope


Sent using pony express


----------



## mk2gti2 (Nov 7, 2010)

i am currently getting all my parts ready to do this. so far i have a jdm cable xsi tranny with lsd b16head and a 1.8 ls bottom end my plans are to boost it and drop it in my mk2 golf gt and eliminate the blow off valve. i only wanna get like 300-350 hp 


i have a complete 92-95 donor car 

and i am gonna press the civic hub into the stock g60 knuckles to use the stock integra da axles 


i wish myself LUCK! 

and i also have a Helios with a vr6 in it


----------



## mk2gti2 (Nov 7, 2010)

dont know if its been posted on here to lazy to look at the last pages http://midwestmk2.com/forum/index.php?topic=62.0


----------



## bantan45 (Dec 11, 2008)

*vw vtec*

Boy oh boy, i just love how this thread is going i diddent think i would of took off the way it has.
am nearly ready to show my polo 6n b16 vtec just need to round up a few more parts,

does anyone know how to run the honda loom in the vw??? i mean are you useing the honda clocks or the vw?
what to do with the speedo if using vw clocks?


----------



## mk2gti2 (Nov 7, 2010)

im just using all the honda complete wiring from a 92-95 and the golf skin somehow i wanna make a s2k cluster fit in it also later lol i got lots of plan im :screwy:





cant wait to start on it 


i need a clutch flywheel and axles


----------



## insanedubposse (Mar 18, 2005)

mk2gti2 said:


> im just using all the honda complete wiring from a 92-95 and the golf skin somehow i wanna make a s2k cluster fit in it also later lol i got lots of plan im :screwy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


S2 cluster would be dope,like an updated digifizz setup


Sent using pony express


----------



## mk2gti2 (Nov 7, 2010)

bantan45 said:


> Boy oh boy, i just love how this thread is going i diddent think i would of took off the way it has.
> am nearly ready to show my polo 6n b16 vtec just need to round up a few more parts,
> 
> does anyone know how to run the honda loom in the vw??? i mean are you useing the honda clocks or the vw?
> what to do with the speedo if using vw clocks?


When I use the s2k cluster they sell a speedo conversion for a DA integra cuz it also uses a cable speedo like the mk2.....can u post pics and share lol ill post pics of my parts and car


----------



## mk2gti2 (Nov 7, 2010)

insanedubposse said:


> S2 cluster would be dope,like an updated digifizz setup
> 
> 
> Sent using pony express


Thats what I wwas going for the vw digicluster are a bit expensive


----------



## TREKSportMK3 (Feb 1, 2009)

its weird always being with vw and automatically hating honda, but you soon realize that it's nothing honda did, we hate the people who drive hondas, not hondas themselves... anyway the k20 would def be my choice- as a hybrid. ive read of a k20/k24 hybrid with 310hp and 220tq ALL MOTOR (on 93 octane as well if i remember correctly)! sorry, but honda wins the engine competition. as far as i can see, most people like the FEEL and LOOK of a vw, you can still have that with a 4cyl engine that makes real power without boost. dont get me wrong, the TSI seems like a great engine, but even with the update, it still has issues with the hpfp, carbon buildup etc. if i had the choice, id take a 2.0t tsi with ko4 upgrade and apr software pushing over 400hp, but the k20 with jdm valve cover is still so much sexier... and id think it would be almost easier to have an adapter made for the tranny, use the 02a or 02m to keep things simpler and use kpro to keep tuning easier, cluster is where id run into issues, im lost there

o ya, id do it in a mk3 too


----------



## bantan45 (Dec 11, 2008)

*polo 6n vtec yooooo!*

here we go am in the mix b16a2 in a 1998 polo 6n
just a trial fit, few more things to cut to get it to fit then vtec in the ride


----------



## TREKSportMK3 (Feb 1, 2009)

not bad :thumbup: but for the cost involved and fabrication, id go k20 over any b or d series engine, that or the f20c! but for cost to power ratio k20 ftw


----------



## bantan45 (Dec 11, 2008)

tbh there int much work to do, the hardest part is chopping the chassis to let the pully clear.
the mounts are easy the wiring will be a lil issus but hay ill get there


----------



## TREKSportMK3 (Feb 1, 2009)

what u do weld em in?


----------



## bantan45 (Dec 11, 2008)

yeah there welded on to the chassis legs and alternator is moved to the front,ive still got a lot of stuff to do atm but ill get some pics up when i get back to the car and show how its done.


----------



## 318989 (Mar 14, 2007)

Someone needs to install a jackson blower @ 11psi on their k swap. I promise you 300whp and you will **** your pants. Its the most glorious sound in the world.


----------



## ShaggysGTI (May 15, 2009)

Hey folks, reviving this one from the dead... I picked up a k24a4 for 300 bucks. Now its time to source out a transmission. My plan of attack is going to use megasquirt for ease and price, kpro alone is nearly a grand! I'd like to retain the vw cluster, and if my research seems to be correct, I can use ep civic si axles if I press a Honda wheel bearing and Honda hub on the vw spindle. Before I go and try making custom axles, I'm going down that road. I'll keep you guys posted, my goal is to be ready by the time the track opens next year. Thanks for the support! Any pictures that are relevant can be helpful.
Shags


----------



## Conejo Negro (Apr 3, 2007)

K.M.A.S.W. said:


> *WRONG* what hes saying is by spending 100 for a 2l motor(did it today) and spending 600 for an AEB motor(did it today so eat me) and you put them together( with these 2 engine you have everything needed to create a 20/20(did it today so eat me). change the turbo to FWD turbo and mk4 exhaust mani and intake mani for less than 200 (lets keep count, thats 900), buy a g60 tranny for 250 shipped (did this a couple months ago so eat me) and misc other factory vw pieces (did this recently) you will have a motor that will put out MORE hp than the baddest stock b-series motor money can buy, AND twice the torque. all for about the same price or less than a b-series motor  and i dare you to challenge me to provide proof....ill have you looking at 1xxhp b18c5's and 2xx+hp *1.8t's...not even 20/20's*
> 
> 
> hondas dont break remember? who ever thinks about replacing honda parts:laugh::screwy::what: hahaha hondas the unbreakable entity
> ...


Jesus ... that whole post my head hurt 

My buddy just got his k20z1 retuned with I/H/E 245 whp :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## headwess wabbit (Sep 23, 2010)

So your going to a put a ****tier motor in a better vehicle ? Sounds awesome dude. I have yet to have a stock b18 keep with my stock 16v the only thing i see Honda's do is be gay make there users look gay horrible scene and blow up often under what should be considered normal use for a econo **** box car. The 16v will walk all over it all day especially saying it is actually capable of doing so. I've put over 50,000 hard miles most of which were spent 4500-to redline. And it already had 146,000 When i bought it. Yet the honda kids are getting ten out of a b series if they only kind of drive there vehicle hard.......................... Fresh rebuilt b series. Plus rocker arms in an overhead cam engine ? Since when did that **** make sense ? Or the 6mm diameter bolts holding the cams in the head. All that can be done is going on and on about how there insuperior Japanese **** knock offs of european econo car. The list goes on and on with how honda motors suck. The only thing a b series has over a 16v vw is the ports are alittle better flow. Oh and not mention what sense does it make to the exhaust on the front side of the motor ? Heat up your bay ?


----------



## ShaggysGTI (May 15, 2009)

Headwess, you obviously didn't read any of this thread at all, did you?


----------



## insanedubposse (Mar 18, 2005)

^:thumbup: lol some ppl are so anti honda and im not gonna lie i dont like them but there are way more options for power out of a honda than a vw. But keep on the hate wagon .you obviously must be racing ppl who have an intake and loud ass exhaust with no real modifications or tuning And think they have a racing civic

sent using the pony express ~est.1860


----------



## Conejo Negro (Apr 3, 2007)

headwess wabbit said:


> So your going to a put a ****tier motor in a better vehicle ? Sounds awesome dude. I have yet to have a stock b18 keep with my stock 16v the only thing i see Honda's do is be gay make there users look gay horrible scene and blow up often under what should be considered normal use for a econo **** box car. The 16v will walk all over it all day especially saying it is actually capable of doing so. I've put over 50,000 hard miles most of which were spent 4500-to redline. And it already had 146,000 When i bought it. Yet the honda kids are getting ten out of a b series if they only kind of drive there vehicle hard.......................... Fresh rebuilt b series. Plus rocker arms in an overhead cam engine ? Since when did that **** make sense ? Or the 6mm diameter bolts holding the cams in the head. All that can be done is going on and on about how there insuperior Japanese **** knock offs of european econo car. The list goes on and on with how honda motors suck. The only thing a b series has over a 16v vw is the ports are alittle better flow. Oh and not mention what sense does it make to the exhaust on the front side of the motor ? Heat up your bay ?


Are these guys trolling? 

Yes the Vw 16v is great engine but to say that the B-series engine is trash is just ignorant. 
If you like I can provide dyno sheets showing 200whp out of a bolt on B18c. Thats not even getting in to the K series engines which can go north of 240hp with bolt on parts and a tune.

In any case who cares? People doing different stuff to keep things interesting and new....

why you mad thou! :laugh:


----------



## Conejo Negro (Apr 3, 2007)

The Blue plot is on a shot of No2
Green is all motor



and for good measure here is that car vs a vr6 Gti

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UbniqeRbSXE&feature=youtu.be



Dont get all pissy about silly stuff broham!  Enjoy the skill /labor that goes in to these cool unique builds :thumbup:


----------



## insanedubposse (Mar 18, 2005)

Im not trolling.. i think this is an awesome idea. I was just commenting on the hater above who just trashed honda.. i used to work for a honda dealership for 6 years in my home town and majority of the side work i do is on hondas of all types. ive even help build some monster street runners.we got a eg hatchback that has 650 at the wheels... its a turbo gsr engine .very clean swap..car looks like butthole but itll pass you like you were sitting still ...its a track car but dude drives it on the road .its very impressive

sent using the pony express ~est.1860


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

:wave:


----------

